

Tell HN: Amazon to charge Sales Tax in WA State for AWS - tomfakes

I just got an email from Amazon Web Services telling me that I'll need to start to pay local sales tax on my AWS services.<p>This will immediately add ~9% to the cost of running servers for all WA state based companies using this infrastructure.<p>There are exemptions available, but I'm not using them enough to work out how what they are or how to get them
======
steventruong
Are you sure it was for AWS and not Amazon.com purchases? Or for that matter
if the email is legit? I haven't seen them announce anything (although I'm not
in Washington).

~~~
bethling
Apparently there was a change to (or at least a change in the interpretation
of) the law - I got the same email. Also found it mentioned here:
[http://www.geekwire.com/2012/amazon-web-services-collect-
sal...](http://www.geekwire.com/2012/amazon-web-services-collect-sales-tax-
customers-washington-state)

